# Another water kefir update



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

So I've been drinking the water kefir for a while now (over a month) and wanted to tell you that my bm's have improved SO MUCH. On Sunday & Monday I had BEANS and I had ZERO gas... and Yesterday I had a normal bm... no feeling of wanting to go more afterwards. This morning I had a large UNBROKEN bm. My smelly gas has DISAPPEARED. And I'm also on my period BTW...which tends to cause more D. I've also noticed my skin is getting better.  I've been drinking the kefir and I also eat the grains every other day when I make the kefir. Just wanted to update you guys. I might update again in 2-3 months. I started the water kefir bc I saw a YouTube video of a guy with Chronic Fatigue syndrome (I have that too) he recovered and he suggested water kefir to help with IBS side of Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. Honestly it has helped TREMENDOUSLY. My digestion feels so much better. I went from watery D and crazy cramps..to solid bm's and no gas.  Hope this helps someone suffering. BTW you have to give it time to work. It's been a month and I'm just now seeing the solid bm's and no gas...everyone is different.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I continue with psyllium, vsl3 and beet kvass. I think that my problem is fungal related and I am a bit scared of trying a probiotic that contains yeast. Do you think your problems are (were) fungal related? I will read your post history to try to find some clues.

Thanks a lot for all your help!


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

an0chick2 said:


> So I've been drinking the water kefir for a while now (over a month) and wanted to tell you that my bm's have improved SO MUCH. On Sunday & Monday I had BEANS and I had ZERO gas... and Yesterday I had a normal bm... no feeling of wanting to go more afterwards. This morning I had a large UNBROKEN bm. My smelly gas has DISAPPEARED. And I'm also on my period BTW...which tends to cause more D. I've also noticed my skin is getting better.  I've been drinking the kefir and I also eat the grains every other day when I make the kefir. Just wanted to update you guys. I might update again in 2-3 months. I started the water kefir bc I saw a YouTube video of a guy with Chronic Fatigue syndrome (I have that too) he recovered and he suggested water kefir to help with IBS side of Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. Honestly it has helped TREMENDOUSLY. My digestion feels so much better. I went from watery D and crazy cramps..to solid bm's and no gas.  Hope this helps someone suffering. BTW you have to give it time to work. It's been a month and I'm just now seeing the solid bm's and no gas...everyone is different.


M using milk kefir, sinc 2 weeks n sinc last two days using cows milk,getting solid bms n mucus also disapeared now hvn prob of gas only due to which littl discomfort in abdo particulrly at evening.. I eat dates n bananas as snaks n i think bananas or may b dates causing gas. Wat u r eating n avoiding now?


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Jaumeb: I do have yeast problems. Remember I do have a long history of antibiotics. I have cystic acne that just showed up in the past year and I'm now seeing a positive difference in my skin.  I think I've read that the yeast in water kefir doesn't worsen candida...that it helps bc it overcrowds the bad yeast. But hey I'm not an expert all I can say is what has actually helped me. I think anyone with ibs needs probiotics... readily available probiotics. I'm going easy on the beans. I won't have them again until 2 weeks from now...bc I don't want to go back..but eventually I'll eat them 1-2 a week.

Arzaan: I avoid gluten..and dairy...I eat any kind of veggie and fruits. I stopped eating broccoli but now that I've had beans I'll probably go back to eating them next week. I'm trying to eat as clean as possible...no processed foods...or if I do eat processed I read labels and I don't eat things high in chemicals or things I have no idea what they are. Also, 90% of what I eat is organic and 100% non gmo. I'm trying to avoid as much chemicals as possible. ..I know it's impossible to avoid everything but I'm trying. I've also switched to a natural deodorant...not using antiperspirant anymore. I think it's important to sweat... it's the body's way of detoxing.


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh also yesterday and today no pasty stools... which has been an ongoing thing for me... an everyday thing. I think little by little I'll get better. I'm hopeful.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

It is possible that the two of us are suffering from similar conditions. The fact that both of us had the insomnia episode after starting the probios is telling.

Probios are extremely tricky because of the die-off. I always find it very difficult to decide if they are making things better or worse.

I've been taking the vsl3 for a month and the homemade beet kvass for three weeks and still I don't know if they are helping or giving me trouble. I assume they are helping because I think they are safe.

I ate lentils one months ago. And the last weeks I've been eating snow peas and faba beans from my garden.


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Just bc something isn't bad for you doesn't mean it's good for everyone, ie: peanuts...some people are allergic to them. I react to vitamins...they make me feel worse when I take them. Just something to keep in mind. How did your ibs start? I think I might've asked you this before but I can't remember your answer.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I always had episoded of abdominal pain but never paid too much attention to them. I suspect I also had psychological symptoms.

At some point the thing became chronic but I was so busy and there was so much going on in my life that I didn't pay too much attention to the symptoms. Things got worse and worse and disabling. I realized I had to take care of myself but it was a bit too late.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I will have to try the water kefir at some point. The problem is that there are so many things that "may work" and I have to give each of them some time. I never know what's going on. Always trying to guess what works and what doesn't. Anyway, thanks for your updates. I really appreciate them.


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

Thnks fr updates..My bms r lil slower now n forming good but now gas problem hs started spcly from evening to night. My depression n anxiety not going completely, due to which recovery is slow n dependent on medicines. But milk kefir is helping me alott.. May b gas is bcz of cow milk which i started to use sinc last 3-4 days, previously i was using amol milk. But one thing is sure its all stres n anxiety causes..


----------



## brox914 (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't understand. Are you now kefir-dependent? Or will you be able to stop drinking it and just be normal?


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Jaumbe: I don't see how it can be bad. But yes just try.

Arzaan: I guess if it's working that's good!

Brox: I'm pretty sure eventually I can stop... but it's only been 1 month. ... obviously this is too soon to stop. I've noticed that if I eat too much of a gassy food I will get gas...so I know I'm not 100% fine yet. I am so much better though.


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi an0chick2, do you have a link where we can find information about water kefir ? Where we can find it and how to take it ?

Thank you


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Just Google water kefir benefits. And I bought mine through amazon but I know that there's another website you can buy it from its called cultures something. Lol Can't remember the name right now. If you do the Google search it'll pop up. That's how I found it. I searched for Water kefir grains and found them on Amazon. It's a fermented drink so it's just probiotics...which IBSers are encouraged to take.


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

Ok thanks, did you prepared the brewage/preparation yourself ?


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes I did. It's fairly easy. 3-4 tablespoons of grains in 1 quart or 2 of water (spring water). 3-4 tablespoons of sugar (turbinado, sucranat, brown sugar) I use sucranat (it's given me the best results..they've multiplied like crazy) and then you cover it with a cloth (I use paper towels)... and you wait 48hrs. Then you strain the grains and start all over again. ..and you drink the water you've strained. I like the taste it's like vinegary but not too much. .it's sweet and slightly fizzy.


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

Ok, I see water kefir/milk kefir. I guess it's water kefir... or it's the same thing, just the liquid is different...

Oh, and another question, how many water do you drink a day ?


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

It's not the same thing. It's similar in that you use grains but the grains are not interchangeable. Milk kefir uses milk, water obviously just water. I personally don't think milk is healthy in general. It's filled with hormones and antibiotics. And we're the only mammals that drink milk after becoming adults.... so I don't drink animal milk.

I drink 3-4 cups a day but you can drink more or less... just don't start off with a lot or you willll get die off symptoms (as I did).


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

Ok so I'll buy water kefir and start with just half a cup in the morning to test...


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Curious about this as well, and considering trying it. I have noticed a gradual improvement myself with the CBD oil, the occasional dose of align probiotic, and after taking a veggie broth (to help strengthen my intestines - this was recommended by Frank of Frankin Formulas). I tend to take the align for a day or 2, then skip for a few days or even a week.

Anyway recently (like the last 2 weeks), I have had some totally normal BM's (which is almost weird after so long) a couple of times over the last week. Noticing a "normal" smell at these times as well, with no pain after, just a great (nothing) feeling. Generally much better, so I am just rolling with it, and hoping I am actually changing my microbiome.


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah I've realized that this takes time. And changes in diet are important as well. They do say you are what you eat.


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

Now on continues use of milk kefir and antidepresant, i m feeling almost 90% cured.. Now even i dont hv gas prob which was at start of cow milk usage in kefir. BMs r forming solid enough,sometimes round smal smal pices like goats. Lol hahaha,i rely laugh wen it comes. Now normaly i get BMs mostly one time at mor n sometim at evening but r in formed condition. My anxiety n depression r in controled now, i started to njoy some of d things which i hv left wen in depresn n anxiety,lik biking, mob games,joking,listening music.. Praying and listening religious songs and poems calms my mind alott.. I hv left my stressd job nw on les strsd job, pay is als les but no problem as som great author said HEALTH is our WEALTH.. 
My motiv is jus to convey d msg that pls look into ur root cause, just calmin d symptom is nt d full answer, at start i ws v depresd n suicidal tendency ws comin. But aftr comin on rite treatmnt with self confident i truly bliv this desease is curable,we know our body wel,so beside drs treatment u urself look into root cause n try to solv it out, trail n error comes n its matter of patience too independant ofmonths n years. But stil i ll say this desease mor of all caused by stress anxious personality n depression.. Which may any kind specially emotional..
I m curing my mind n intestine both,lookin at good bMs my mind also improves and with medication n self help of calming n relaxing mind i m coming closer to cure it. Best of luck


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes an0chick agree with u, we sould eat mor healthy and mostly healing foods,, must avoid oily, junk and other triggering foods.. I avoid fatty n junk spcly freid foods, i eat almost all homemades vegs n nonvegs lik beef motton chicken n eggs.. For veges, m unable to digest well n som undigsted particls of veg is seen in stools,bcz sinc childhood i dont lik veges.. Using kefir i think my intestines r becomin stronger day by day, and amazing thing is MUCUS in stool got disappear within a week of using kefir n is nt seen yet aftr 3-4 weeks on kefir.. Probiotics r rely greatttt..


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm glad it's working for you!!!! I'm doing better too! I've had some perfect bm's this week!!!! I've eaten apples, watermelon and have had honey!!! I know I need a few more months bc if I have too many beans I do get gas. But ZERO d.  Kefir is amazing. I'm trying to eat more nutritious food. I bought broccoli again. I'll update and let you know how I do. I also bought brussel sprouts. This morning I had rice "oatmeal" bc I can't tolerate oats (I'm sensitive to gluten... and even gf oats). I added flaxseed that I put in the ninja blender and turned into ground flax... I added raisins, an apple, cinnamon, a tiny bit of honey and pecans!!! I hope feeding my body whole foods will help my body do it's job and heal from this Chronic Fatigue. I am feeling a bit better.  I've had a few good days in the past 2 weeks!!! I'm trying to eat more frequently too. I wish you all better health but remember you can't do the same things and expect good results. I think probiotics are THE most important thing in recovery. 70% of our immune system is in our guts. We can't keep feeding our bodies crap and expect to be healthy. ..it's impossible. I've given up a lottttt but I'm seeing improvement and it's definitely worth it. 3yearso ago when I started getting sick, I'd get infections and sick EVERY MONTH. It's been months since I've gotten sick. Last time I got sick was with a mild sinus infection. I used the netipot and drank tea and soup. I felt better the next day... it only lasted about 2 days. I never knew how important healthy food was before either. But it makes a HUGE difference. Okay this is getting long.... lol I'm out!


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

an0chick2 said:


> I'm glad it's working for you!!!! I'm doing better too! I've had some perfect bm's this week!!!! I've eaten apples, watermelon and have had honey!!! I know I need a few more months bc if I have too many beans I do get gas. But ZERO d.  Kefir is amazing. I'm trying to eat more nutritious food. I bought broccoli again. I'll update and let you know how I do. I also bought brussel sprouts. This morning I had rice "oatmeal" bc I can't tolerate oats (I'm sensitive to gluten... and even gf oats). I added flaxseed that I put in the ninja blender and turned into ground flax... I added raisins, an apple, cinnamon, a tiny bit of honey and pecans!!! I hope feeding my body whole foods will help my body do it's job and heal from this Chronic Fatigue. I am feeling a bit better.  I've had a few good days in the past 2 weeks!!! I'm trying to eat more frequently too. I wish you all better health but remember you can't do the same things and expect good results. I think probiotics are THE most important thing in recovery. 70% of our immune system is in our guts. We can't keep feeding our bodies crap and expect to be healthy. ..it's impossible. I've given up a lottttt but I'm seeing improvement and it's definitely worth it. 3yearso ago when I started getting sick, I'd get infections and sick EVERY MONTH. It's been months since I've gotten sick. Last time I got sick was with a mild sinus infection. I used the netipot and drank tea and soup. I felt better the next day... it only lasted about 2 days. I never knew how important healthy food was before either. But it makes a HUGE difference. Okay this is getting long.... lol I'm out!


Yes an0chick probiotics are mustttt.. Since i started a month ago,it ws dat day n tday, a much moree energy and no low back pin in nerves or bones. Even i gained 1kg weight,just issue i hv is dat my hairfalls. Due to digestion issue its being falling continuous, for dat i m worried,other than my stools are forming much hard, bcz of that i myself try to throw it out 2-3 times a day so as to not to get constipation, which i think is worse dan dirrhea.. My antidepressant SSRI n NORTRIPTYLINE is continue.. My depression is major issue fr me which remains unsolvd bc its v emotional kind.,i get some good days dan few upsets days due to which stress remains in my body.. N i think it wil b out only if i get marry but due to ibs m worried to get marry, , v confusing desease it is,,cant mek dicision.. Family wants me to marry ASAP..bc my problem started due to divorce only..stress anxiety n depression r my root cause.. Wat is ur opinion,pls suggest.


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm not a doctor. I can only talk from my experience but maybe look into adrenal fatigue. Most doctors don't think it's a real thing though. .. but it is. It's caused by stress. They say cfs,and fibromyalgia are all different levels of adrenal fatigue. And that makes perfect sense to me bc I was SO stressed when I got the sickest but I'm a bit better now. I seem to feel better in the afternoons than in the mornings. From what I've read you should start your day off with protein and very little carbs. I'm now eating this rice "oatmeal" like I said with nuts (almonds, pecans, or any other kind of nut) an apple, raisins and cinnamon with a little bit of honey. That really helps my blood sugar to stay stable. Adrenal problems cause dips in energy levels throughout the day.


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm finally gaining a few lbs!!!!!!!! I'm finally at 100!! I was 94lbs at my sickest and was 98lbs for the longest time. Im working on getting to 106lbs. I definitely have to be patient... but I'm trying hard to eat very very frequently so that I can get to my ideal weight. I'm 5'2 and 98lbs was not a good look. I'm excited and just wanted to share.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

That's really good! I am glad to hear you have been able to gain some weight. I want to gain some weight too. Has the water kefir been able to help you eat a more rounded diet?


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

I think it has. I can eat broccoli and brussel sprouts without gas!!!! I do get a little gassy with beans though... so I stopped eating them for now but will try again in a few weeks. Thanks for responding. This forum is amazing!!!


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

an0chick2 said:


> I'm finally gaining a few lbs!!!!!!!! I'm finally at 100!! I was 94lbs at my sickest and was 98lbs for the longest time. Im working on getting to 106lbs. I definitely have to be patient... but I'm trying hard to eat very very frequently so that I can get to my ideal weight. I'm 5'2 and 98lbs was not a good look. I'm excited and just wanted to share.


I m hvn v hard stools now may b due to milk kefir m fermenting in cows milk,i think i sud reduc dose,as m takin two small cups per day.. Due to increase in antidepressant SSRI i think it increased my bm frequency from 1 to 2-3 times a day but they hard enuf not undigested loose stool as wen i was sick, but alot of changes n confidence i gained..
N amazingly i gained 1.5 kg weight too,thats realy interesting.. In between i also ate many rong things but was symptom free in dat three days without kefir, as i ws on holidays, dat made me gain confidenc too.. Nw i think its tim to stop antidepressant as mentally m feeling well nw, v less anxiety n depression nw.. I think with d grace of god i ll b symptom free n out of this nonsenc desease, i hv learned to fool our own brain, this trick helps,jus by saying n repeating few motivating sentences to ourself, our mind diverts abit n follows wat we say..
Friends nvr loose hope,mek lil diet changes n in between njoy som bad foods,stres is d major cause to this desease so try to live Natures way n dont go in competition with others,say urself dat its not ur tim jus mek it holiday year with stress free work irrespectiv of salaries.. Bcz health is wealth


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

I hv found some ayurved medicines which helps in repairing of intestines, so instead of using glutamine which i ws thinkin to start, nw i ll sart ayurved medicin,as they dont hv any side effects n aftr stoping antidepresant i hv option with these ayurved medicin... Good sleep is must.. I wan to heal myself with torchuring emotional stress,its too much tuff jus on working hours i m ok,aftr dat emotional stress start wenvr alone..dats is the root cause of my ibs..


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi there, I started to drink water kefir 3 days ago, one glass in the morning and an another one for diner. Hope it'll improve my situation !

How many days/weeks it takes for you to feel improvements ?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Max Zorin said:


> Hi there, I started to drink water kefir 3 days ago, one glass in the morning and an another one for diner. Hope it'll improve my situation !
> 
> How many days/weeks it takes for you to feel improvements ?


We'll be waiting for your updates.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow results sound fantastic. I've been thinking of trying this for a long time, think it might be time to take the plunge.


----------



## brox914 (Oct 28, 2015)

I made my own. It was pretty darn simple. Granted my sample size is small at this point, I've had 4 out if 5 pretty decent days. Not perfect, but way better than my baseline. I'll keep it rolling for a few weeks and see what happens...


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

That's promising brox.


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Brox, how much do you drink a day ?

I've been drinking 1 cup in the morning and 1 cup for diner for 5 days now, no real improvement. I feel that something happens in my gut but I still have loose stools and urge to go to the bathroom...

Don't know if I should decrease or increase the intakes... I will stay on for a couple of days to give it a go and I will reevaluate to see what I do.

@An0chick2 > How many days/weeks it took for you to feel improvements ?


----------



## brox914 (Oct 28, 2015)

I started with only 2-4 ounces per day. I probably have 4-6 now. 4 days later, still noticeable improvement. Again, not purfect, but definitely more manageable.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Good to hear, brox.


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

So 2 weeks after starting to drink one to three cup a day, no improvement at all, still the same situation. I'll keep on though since the taste is interesting... and maybe it takes time for the flora to rebalance.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Keep updating, Max. I want to learn as much as I can about this. I recently started homemade sauerkraut.


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

Ok, do you have a topic related to your experimentation with sauerkraut ?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Max Zorin said:


> Ok, do you have a topic related to your experimentation with sauerkraut ?


No. I could open one. Not much to say. After a few days I feel worse, but after reading in wikipedia that it has been used throughout history to treat digestive ailments I will continue taking it. I prepare the sauerkraut using a fido jar.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello an0chick, Max, brox: any updates on your use of water kefir? I have finished my doctor's latest recommendation and am no better than before so I am ready to try something else. Thanks guys!


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey, I've stopped to drink water kefir after one month 1/2, no significant change in my condition...


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Max for the update.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks Max. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm reading a new book called "Eat Dirt". I know it sounds a little strange at first when you read the title, but so fair it is quite interesting and good reading. Dr. Axe talks about Kefir, sauerkraut and other things that are related to this thread. I'm starting to think this guy is on to something. Has anyone else read this ? What were your thoughts ?


----------



## Bloooor (Aug 30, 2017)

an0chick2 said:


> So I've been drinking the water kefir for a while now (over a month) and wanted to tell you that my bm's have improved SO MUCH. On Sunday & Monday I had BEANS and I had ZERO gas... and Yesterday I had a normal bm... no feeling of wanting to go more afterwards. This morning I had a large UNBROKEN bm. My smelly gas has DISAPPEARED. And I'm also on my period BTW...which tends to cause more D. I've also noticed my skin is getting better.  I've been drinking the kefir and I also eat the grains every other day when I make the kefir. Just wanted to update you guys. I might update again in 2-3 months. I started the water kefir bc I saw a YouTube video of a guy with Chronic Fatigue syndrome (I have that too) he recovered and he suggested water kefir to help with IBS side of Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. Honestly it has helped TREMENDOUSLY. My digestion feels so much better. I went from watery D and crazy cramps..to solid bm's and no gas.  Hope this helps someone suffering. BTW you have to give it time to work. It's been a month and I'm just now seeing the solid bm's and no gas...everyone is different.


Hi, Sorry to bump an old thread, i have scanned through and can't seem to find any mention of the youtube video about IBS and CFS (I get symptoms of IBS but only when i'm really stressed and feel trapped with someone or in something like working with family or living at home etc, found that water kefir has helped so much, would highly recommend) I am asking for a friend of mine who i am not sure if she has IBS or not but she has CFS and i would like to help her anyway i can, hate seeing her in so much pain, was helping Water Kefir might be able to ease her gut a little and give back some good bacteria. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

It's really great to read through all of these posts and read about how natural probiotics such as water kefir or milk kefir are helping to reduce symptoms ! I read that probiotic foods (if one can tolerate them) provide much higher numbers of beneficial bacteria for our gut microbiome than do probiotic pills. Probiotic foods help to promote a good homeostasis in the gut.


----------

